
Henry Green Is as Good as His Word - lermontov
https://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2017/10/12/henry-green-good-word/
======
infradig
I have never met anyone else that has read a single line of Henry Greens, or
even heard of him. When I read Annie Proulx's novel Postcards, at the time it
came out, I thought "hey someone else gets him". Whether she actually did or
not I have no idea. That was a long time ago.

